# R34 SKYLINE



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi everybody

I just purchased a R34 skyline GT-T sedan... it drives like a dream...and the RB25DET runs great… it’s rated at 280hp stock... I used to own a R33 GTS when I was studying at University but I have always wanted a R34 ...and you can feel the difference between the R33 and R34 as soon as you get in... 

But it doesn't matter what skyline you got they are all great going back to the old R30 to the new V35

I’ll post up some pictures soon....


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ooooo
sedan?

i love it already


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

no pic :thumbdown:


----------



## V_Spec (Nov 2, 2005)

Pac said:


> But it doesn't matter what skyline you got they are all great going back to the old R30 to the new V35


ooo noo , you gotta get way back , to the C10. or even to the ALSI-1 , jeje


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Radioaktiv said:


> ooooo
> sedan?
> 
> i love it already


You have to rememeber, everwhere in the world they are generic. 2 door, 4 door, NA, TT, 2 wheel, and AWD options. Over here all we ever hear about is the high performance R33 and 34 options.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Outkast said:


> You have to rememeber, everwhere in the world they are generic. 2 door, 4 door, NA, TT, 2 wheel, and AWD options. Over here all we ever hear about is the high performance R33 and 34 options.


yeah, i know

im not your common rice boy

i like the sedans tho, and you hardly ever see them


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm tired of the talk about it, I wanna see some PICS!!!!:waving:


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

ok guys you wanted pictures well here they are...














































I like 2 Door coupes but this is a very nice 4 door...

It was just imported from Japan a month ago... i was complied for australian roads just a week ago...
they had 3 Sedans there but this was only one with the RB25DET... the other where non-tubo...
where's the fun in that....

The Import dealer was great... and as you can see from the pictures... they had many skylines to choose from including 5 GTR'S and many R33 GTS's I was actually there to look at the Nissan Stagea which is a AWD RB25DET Wagon ...they also had some Toyota Chasers, 3 RX7'S, 1 EVO 7, aV35 skyline and a couple of 300zx's... But I ended up picking the R34... I love that R34 Shape...


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

OMG, i think i just soiled myself.



that car is absolutely beatiful, OMG, that is so nicee


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

OMG!! I noticed all of them in the background of the second pic! That's a beutiful car BTW.


----------



## 200SX SE-R (Aug 6, 2005)

should of bought the yellow one


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DAMN....I really need to move to Australia.


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks guys... Australia has a pretty strict laws for Imports so if you want imported cars its better to speak to a good dealer because they are only allowed to get the best examples from Japan.. any model that isn't high grade doesn't get imported... 

there are some shifty dealers who do get in low quality imports for less money... but i would never deal with them...

The sales guy who sold me the skyline is actually from California his got a white R34 sedan for himself… And he said he loves driving it…

and yes the yellow skyline in pretty nice... but i really wanted a sedan... they do have yellow sedan's but non at this dealers...

Right now I’m actually away in a business trip up north of Australia but when I get back I’ll post up some more pictures ....


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'd like to see more of what they got there. Take some pics of all the cool stuff and get'em posted.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

looks like I will be the stupid one to say.... LOL... I never knew it came in 4 doors in r34 style.... damn.


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

i'll get you more picture of the car yard next time i'm 
over there...


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

yeah the skyline's in Japan come in many forms...

These are the models form the R33 and R34 Range From what a know of.. there could be more Model but i do know thay all come in sedan and coupe's
but one the r34 GTR didin't come in a sedan but i have seen sedan's converted with a RB26DETT motor...

*R33*
Skyline GTS - Non turbo RB20DE With RWD
Skyline GTS25 - Non turbo RB25DE With RWD
Skyline GTS4 - Non turbo RB25DE With AWD
Skyline GTS4t - Single turbo RB25DET With AWD
Skyline GTS25t - Single Turbo RB25DET With RWD
Skyline GTR - Twin turbo RB26DETT with AWD

*R34*
Skyline 25GT - Non turbo RB25DE With RWD
Skyline GTX - Non turbo RB25DE With AWD
Skyline 25GT - Single Turbo RB25DET With RWD
Skyline GTR - Twin turbo RB26DETT with AWD

there's even station wagon which is known as the stagea it doesn't look like a skyline but it does have the Skyline motor with AWD... depending on which model you get

this is what it looks like..










Some people convert the front of the wagon to give it the skyline look...










the stagea model come in RB25DE non Turbo, RB25DET SingleTurbo and the Big one which is the RB26DETT GTR Twin Turbo... one of the fastest wagon's the the world...


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

here's some picture's of other skyline sedans...



















































































the last one is one of my favorites its used for drifting in japan....


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, que bonita


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

Sorry about his guys i made a mistake with the R34 single turbo model 
its a 25GT-T not a 25GT
I just forgot to put the extra T for turbo...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wow, the sedans really have a whole different side profile, but i have to agree, ken nomura's er34 > everything.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

beautiful just beautiful.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

damn... f the 2 door.. I want the 4 door!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

200SX SE-R said:


> should of bought the yellow one



yellow is the hottness....









for ricers.


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

yeah yellow would be too much for me.. i just wanted a nice sedan ...nothing too flashy...


----------

